# ReelFoot Lake, TN



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am heading to ReelFoot Lake in NW Tennesse this Spring Break, March 20-30 with a friend for the first time. Anyone been here? I hear the crappie and LM bass fishing is good. Looking for any advice, techniques, general locations/info. Thanks. MP


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

peterson.478 said:


> I am heading to ReelFoot Lake in NW Tennesse this Spring Break, March 20-30 with a friend for the first time. Anyone been here? I hear the crappie and LM bass fishing is good. Looking for any advice, techniques, general locations/info. Thanks. MP


Reelfoot is an awesome lake! The crappie are numerous and BIG.....not out of the realm of the possible to catch a 2 pounder. I never fished for bass, so no help for you there. If you are bringing a boat be VERY careful as the lake is FULL of cypress stumps that can quickly take out a prop/lower unit. 

If the crappie are starting to spawn, then fish around the cypress trees along the shoreline. If not, you'll need to find structure in a little deeper water. Good luck.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Check out www.boyettesresort. I always stay there. Give Judy a call she owns the place and her brother, Ronnie is a crappie pro. I always rent a boat. Don't want to risk my own with all those cypress stumps. Judy will be honest with you about the fishing reports. A very nice place to fish if the wind isn't blowing. Last time I was there it blew for 3 days and ruined the trip. Good luck and take your appetite with you. Fantastic food anywhere you are around that lake.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Been there a few times. Try the pad fields for bass. Our guide caught one that wieghed a little over 6 lbs. I lost one at the boat that he said would have gone at least 7  The duck blinds woudl be another spot to try also. As mentioned before there are tons of crappies to keep you bsuy. S/b a good time let us know how you do.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am getting excited everyday it gets closer. We will have a 16' aluminum boat which hopefully can put us on some crappie. And we'll be sure to look out for those stumps. MP


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Headed down April 5th - 9th myself. I have been going to reelfoot for about 10 consecutive years now and I will say it is a great lake. The important thing to understand is that there is structure everywhere, even in the middle of the lake. Comming from Ohio I am used to slip bobbers and anchors, and I promise you will not catch as many fish anchored as you will drifting. The way we catch fish is simple and very effective. Take a couple poles with 1/16 ounce jigheads and small tubes. Tip with minnow and toss out about 15 feet from boat and close the bail. Turn the boat sideways and drift open water. Watch you rod tip. Just simply drift a while and then motor up and reset. Take plenty of jigheads because you will break off a lot. I promise you if you are persistent with this technique you will catch big slab crappie. PM me and I can discuss some spots that always work for us. Good luck and let me know how you do.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Any suggestions/advice on using a trolling motor? Other than take it slow and keep your eyes open...Many of you have spoken about the all structure/stumps, hate to beat up my motor/prop. We will certainly be drifting, but is it feasible to use a trolling motor?

Thanks,
MP


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Having broken a trolling motor there, all I can say is be careful.


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been going for a couple of years now and that is all i use watch the depth levels and adjust your trolling motor to the levels. just use your head


----------



## Kino (Mar 5, 2009)

All good advice. The cottonmouths are THICK and I mean THICK there so if you are banging into the trees and brush just be aware of your surroundings


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

This sounds like a prime site for fishing from a Kayak. Cast a short ways and drift. Yeah, I can do that.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just went to South Shore Resort in the end of March. All around it was a nice place, stayed for 3-days which included a 16' Lowe boat w/ a 9.0 hp motor and 5 bucks worth of live bait each day. Unfortunately the weather did not cooperate, but managed to get into some gills, striped bass, and few crappie.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Misfit and I went to Reelfoot in March a few years ago and did fairly well on crappie in spite of the weather ( tornadoes close by and storms ). Came home and decided to have a fry. Crappies tasted like cypress and gave all the rest away. We stayed at Cypress Point and cannot say enough about the friendly hospitality and great dock service. Cypress served a free meal one night that was fantastic! Don't know that I would make that long trip again as I feel we have crappie fishing just as good in this area but might go back just for the change in area and the super food down there.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah a few is right, was down there the 31st of March and the 1st and 2nd of April, it was the first time fishing that lake and I was very dissappointed, we were on a fishing package that included a guide named Tim Bunch who never showed, bad buisness, so the guys from Ohio I came down with left and went back to Ohio and I stayed because my brother who lives in Tennessee came down and we fished on our on for a couple of days, needless to say I would not reccomend this Tim Bunch guy to anyone but if its your 1st time i would reccomend a guide of some type because to be such a great crappie lake there was no one catching any, locals said it was the worst they have seen ever. It would be like that the 1st time I went there, but my brother has fished it before a couple of times and said it is usually a lot better so maybe I picked a bad time, will try again some other time


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Talked to a local while we were down there and he said March is a windy month down there, and it sure was. We had to fight waves that were white capping of us. June might be a better time for the crappie. Tight lines. MP


----------

